# This stupid 8!+(# needs some punishment !!



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

There is NO reason for this ! Just because big brother destrye4d your Thumbalina Doll when you were little does not make this right !!








:dude:Neal


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The latter portion of my slot career has been dedicated to the restoration of abused little cars. Perhaps to a fault...but my beloved wife has the good grace to indulge me because she see's the great joy it gives me.

I have a sudden urge to fill that witch's red heels with testors 3502 and light them on fire...

...while she's in them!

I'm gonna need some serious therapy after viewing this!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

They should have had her sit on it, it would have been over faster.  rr


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

WOW…..looks like she got everything in the divorce!


------------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

She is stupid because it looks like a Cox Chapparall and she could get decent money for it if she sold it.Now its garbage!


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> The latter portion of my slot career has been dedicated to the restoration of abused little cars. Perhaps to a fault...but my beloved wife has the good grace to indulge me because she see's the great joy it gives me.
> 
> I have a sudden urge to fill that witch's red heels with testors 3502 and light them on fire...
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

philo426 said:


> She is stupid because it looks like a Cox Chapparall and she could get decent money for it if she sold it.Now its garbage!


I think it's a Marx. I thank her for doing it. Now mine is worth more.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I think this is like some of that Japanese fetish stuff that a friend of mine in China stumbled upon. Shortly after he moved there was looking for HO slot car stuff and ended up on a site with Japanese girls in lingerie & high heels going all-Godzilla on HO model railroad layouts. I mean really just stomping a mudhole in them and walking it dry. And NICE stuff too -- really well-made and detailed buildings. :freak::freak:

So weird. Whatever floats yer boat I guess. :lol:


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I think she is late for her anger management class. Dave.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Just pointless. ????


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

they could have at least had a decent soundtrack?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*ummm*

Nice shoes?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

She deserves a punch right in her mouth.

I hate everyone!!!!


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

Was that Yoko Ono??


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Oh, the horror,..Ya think he bough the slot car instead of the matching bag to her shoes?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

hahahahahaha!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah:freak:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:


bobhch said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah:freak:


 Neal:dude:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> The latter portion of my slot career has been dedicated to the restoration of abused little cars. Perhaps to a fault...but my beloved wife has the good grace to indulge me because she see's the great joy it gives me.
> 
> I have a sudden urge to fill that witch's red heels with testors 3502 and light them on fire...
> 
> ...


yer a lucky man.bill.i am newly single again,darnit!they just cant seem to get past the racetrack...
and my buddy just let his girl move in...the first thing to go?his 4x25 ft routed track.so here we go and ill post it as a memorial...now where will i take my big cars?
ms/jj434/slotnewbie69/?action=view&current=MOV02012.mp4]







[/URL]


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

That's hot! 

I wonder what she can do with a hamster or penis?


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Evil....... just pure evil*

from the Snap Crunch website:

Angelica; beautiful, sexy, and a bit mean-spirited. She shows no remorse when she takes your valuable model trains and cars and tramples them, crushing them under her sexy heels. She will show no sympathy at the loss of your prized models. Instead, she is more likely to laugh and turn away walking over and crunching the last pulverized remains.

Cindy: Cute and sexy, Cindy loves to step on and crush things under her feet. Anything put on the floor in her presence will get crushed and anything left in front of the wheel of her car will get run over. 
Cindy says she just loves the sexy, sensual, sensation she feels as she steps on a model car or train, feeling it pop, snap, and crunch under her feet until it finally gives in and crushes under her weight. Bottom line is; If you wanted to keep it, you shouldn’t have put it there because it’s gone now.



FWIW: They are out of Texas, so if you have any prized toys and live in Texas you may want to consider moving to another state. 

Hope my wife never sees this video, as that would be cruel and unusual punishment.

Bob


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> I think this is like some of that Japanese fetish stuff that a friend of mine in China stumbled upon. Shortly after he moved there was looking for HO slot car stuff and ended up on a site with Japanese girls in lingerie & high heels going all-Godzilla on HO model railroad layouts. I mean really just stomping a mudhole in them and walking it dry. And NICE stuff too -- really well-made and detailed buildings. :freak::freak:
> 
> So weird. Whatever floats yer boat I guess. :lol:


Yeah. 
Boy, some people are really messed up. 

I mean, that's just pointless and twisted.

...

Ahh ... he didn't mention, like, a ... URL? 

I mean - y'know - just so we can see exactly how ... umm ... twisted and pointless it really is?

Might pick up a few modeling tips from seeing the buildings, too. Before they get destroyed, I mean ...
...


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

slotnewbie69 said:


> yer a lucky man.bill.i am newly single again,darnit!they just cant seem to get past the racetrack...
> and my buddy just let his girl move in...the first thing to go?his 4x25 ft routed track.so here we go and ill post it as a memorial...now where will i take my big cars?


Newly divorced here but my new girl is cool with my cars-both 1:1 and slot stuff so I may keep her around a while.She even wants a Superbee someday when I finish my road runner! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

fuddmiester said:


> Was that Yoko Ono??


no just her glasses


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

torredcuda said:


> Newly divorced here but my new girl is cool with my cars-both 1:1 and slot stuff so I may keep her around a while.She even wants a Superbee someday when I finish my road runner! :thumbsup:


nice!looks like i am back in negotiations with her


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

twolff said:


> That's hot!
> 
> I wonder what she can do with a hamster or penis?


That is not " Hot " & why don't you find out with your own Penis ? As for ther Hamster, I would Notify Animal control & PETA in a heartbet !! SHe is sick in the mind !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

torredcuda said:


> Newly divorced here but my new girl is cool with my cars-both 1:1 and slot stuff so I may keep her around a while.She even wants a Superbee someday when I finish my road runner! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: Good for you 'Cuda Man !! My wife is also very supportive of my slot car hobbies ! My rule for all you single guy's is that if she is not supportive or negative to your hobbies then the relationship is not worth keeping. A person needs to respect your need to be " Yourself" as long as it is not harmfull like drugs or crminal activity.
I have my own " Man Cave " in the Basement & Stasi respects it & would never do what that woman did in respect to that guys racetrack.
Even when my mooching Sister-in-law was living here it was understood that the" M.C." was inviolate & that her loser crackhead boyfriend was not welcome in my home in between his stays @ Otis Bantum's house AKA Rikers Island.

Neal:dude:


----------

